# Yamaha RX-V657 Crossover maladjustment



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

I have recently completed my surround setup by installing a HSU VTK2 MK4 subwoofer. After activating the LFE connection and performing the necessary speaker adjustments, I've begun testing the performance and have an issue that I can't seem to correct: Using a Yamaha RX-V657 A/V receiver, I have drastically different bass output for a surround sound input than I do on a stereo input. For instance, when playing a Dolby Digital movie with fair bass levels there is full bass reproduction; however, when I change to a stereo input the bass seems to have been cut out or greatly reduced. I have to make drastic adjustments to the LFE output to make a comparable response to that of the Dolby Digital source. It's as if the crossover has been adjusted per input format. Does anyone have any idea as to why I'm experiencing disconnected bass performance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What do you have your crossover for your speakers set to?


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

60 Hz.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I suggest raising it all to 80 and try again. Also remember that music rarely goes below 30Hz with any meaningful levels.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, I've tried that as well. I've also experimented with some hip-hop and techno music which tends to delve below the 80hz mark and it sounds nearly the same as it did before adding the sub. If I make significant adjustments to the LFE output on the receiver then I can get the sub to fill out the sounds as it does with a dolby digital feed but then a dolby feed becomes extremely boomy. I'm at a loss.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried a different placement of the sub? did you do the crawl test with the sub in the listening position and then crawl around the outside of the room till you hear the best bass.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

A form of that: I started the sub offset from a wall, walked around the room to find the best bass then repositioned the sub there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

generally placing the sub in a corner is the best placement but not always.
what are the dimensions of the room, are you sitting in the centre or about 2/3 of the way back?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more with Tony. In addition, certain 2 channel listening modes purposely take the subwoofer offline. In addition, Movies tend to have more low bass information than most music. And with music these days a depressing amount of compression is used (see Loudness Wars) A corollary to this is recordings which are catered to iPods and substandard HTIB's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

look at the rcvr in stereo.... it only shows up with lft/rght correct? i have a older yammy htr that does that however the sub is producing bass in 2ch.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

fschris,
Yes, my receiver shows just the L/R channels. So your sub was producing bass normally?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

skyronne said:


> fschris,
> Yes, my receiver shows just the L/R channels. So your sub was producing bass normally?


it is, do you have the remote? d/l the manual i think there is a setting in there, you may need to be in enhanced 2 ch. not standard to channel or direct mode etc.


----------

